# Single wet pet in a 220g planted



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If you had to choose a single wet pet for a 220g planted tank what would it be?

Requirements:

Must NOT out grow the 220 during its' life expectency
Single fish only 
MUST be plant friendly

What would you choose and why.

This is jsut for fun and a thought I bounce around with some others so curious what you guys would choose.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Arrowana for its ability to fill out nicely as a show fish and is generally calm except at feeding time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

DerekFF said:


> Arrowana
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Problem is they grow to 35 inches and really need a much bigger than then a 220 to live to their potential


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

A nice big bichir


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Fresh water stingray with floating plants and suesswassertang.


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> A nice big bichir


Nice Choice!!!

U see that pic of the senegal on badmanstropicalfish eating lunch?
WOW

armored are awesome looking!!!


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

A congo puffer!


----------



## VNCNT (Nov 16, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the 220?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

VNCNT said:


> What are the dimensions of the 220?


72x24x30tall


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

garfieldnfish said:


> Fresh water stingray with floating plants and suesswassertang.


Definitely a ray. That would be awesome!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I vote Ray as well

From my desk where I am supposed to be working


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Water Cows are cool, they love to be petted.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Walleye or Large Mouth Bass


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

A school of baby whales or a vampire tetra!


----------



## mestar (Jan 22, 2012)

A nice large black knife fish.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

A mutant betta!!!!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

trixella said:


> Water Cows are cool, they love to be petted.


Oh, like the African Water Buffalo? Not plant friendly, but that would certainly be cool!:flick:

Arawanas, as mentioned, get big, and should be kept in at least a 300 gallon. There are bichirs in Lake Tanganyika that get upwards of 38 inches... but some of the smaller ones would definitely work. 

How about a pink-tail chalceus or tiger shovelnose cats? Clown knives? Piranas?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What about a Mermaid?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> What about a Mermaid?


Mermaids have a much-to-high bioload for a 220. Good idea for a bigger tank, though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

LB79 said:


> Mermaids have a much-to-high bioload for a 220. Good idea for a bigger tank, though.


Darn, didn't think about that. :/

What about a dwarf mermaid _Nanus homopiscis_?

Anyway enough with the derail. Sorry, Craig! :redface:

What about a peacock bass?


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

A really BEEG pufferfish!


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

electric eel or lungfish or clown knifefish or black ghost knifefish or a big ole flowerhorn


----------



## VNCNT (Nov 16, 2009)

A ray would be nice but the tank is too narrow unless it's a hystrix or scobina. I vote a big datnoid or a puffer. You might be able to do an Australian arowana or Florida gar.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

bumblebee goby and you can name him waldo


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Kidnap a scuba diver! Can be trained....n stuff.

If not, I think some bichirs and ropefish would be awesome.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fahaka puffer.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Congo puffer?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Congos not such a good idea:

The Congo puffer or potato puffer (Tetraodon miurus) is a freshwater pufferfish found in areas of the Congo River in Africa including rapids.

Congo puffers grow to about 15 cm long.[1] In the wild, they feed mainly on fish, but in captivity they will happily eat different foods, such as bloodworms and river shrimp. *They are inactive fish, spending most of their time buried in sand or other substrate, *with the ability to adapt their colouration to hide from potential prey. However, there are many colour variations within the species, ranging from black to sandy to bright red.

This puffer has the ability to change coloring to match the substrate it lives in. It will not change to blue for example, but if in a dark substrate will generally become darker in color. If introduced into estabilshed aquarium with bigger fish (such as angels) and provided with a healthy supply of live foods to eat, it will live happily with other tank mates.

Like all members of the Tetraodon family, the Congo puffer is capable of inflating itself with water or air when stressed or otherwise frightened.

In captivity, Congo puffers require at least a 30 US gallon tank with the temperature between 23° and 26°C. They are sensitive to both nitrites and nitrates, so overfiltration is required. The water pH should be approximately 7.[2] The lifespan and breeding habits of Congo puffers are unknown.


Arowanas - Nope to big for long term, I know people do it all the time but I wouldn't want to live in closet for life either.

Fahakas - Possible but they like to bury into sand as well

Mermaid- hmmmm LOL

Knife Fish mostly hide in tubes and not as active

Bichers/ Polys - Possible but I don't have caves and they may trash the plants


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

You could get a piranha and name him/her earl.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

m8e said:


> You could get a piranha and name him/her earl.


I've thought about that or a school of them but they look awesome as juvies but not so much as grown ups....


----------



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

Freshwater ray


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

m8e said:


> You could get a piranha and name him/her earl.


Illegal

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

DerekFF said:


> Illegal
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Piranahas are legal here.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I think a nice big BKG would be nice, but they tend to be seclusive; I don't think they like bright lights. Although I've heard they can be trained to feed from hand. Anyway, just thought I'd make my 1000th post here. Now my only aspirations in life are becoming a guru....


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Aren't pirhanas a schooling fish? And yay! 1000 posts!

Hmmm. What other big fishie is there...


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

An African tiger fish would look so cool except you need just a bit bigger tank....


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Are there any terrapin species that are plant friendly?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

One of these might fit :icon_mrgr


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Do they have a high bioload?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

LB79 said:


> WOW!!! Do they have a high bioload?


Yes, they also are very demanding, unforgiving, temperamental and if you decide to get rid of them they will suck you dry.

Oh and don't get me started on molting :red_mouth


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

bowfin (where legal) or bichir


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

What about a gar sp.? Not sure if plant friendly, but very cool looking otherwise.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Datnoid or polypterus. Both have interesting personalities.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Yes, they also are very demanding, unforgiving, temperamental and if you decide to get rid of them they will suck you dry.
> 
> Oh and don't get me started on molting :red_mouth


Darn! I always wanted one...


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Piranahas are legal here.


Its illegal in at least 26 states. If you live up north it seems to be legal due to the fact that theyll freeze their asses off come winter time

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup, got em in the stores up here in IL.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

An eel?


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

thechibi said:


> Aren't pirhanas a schooling fish? And yay! 1000 posts!
> 
> Hmmm. What other big fishie is there...


I think that most of them are and should be in a school of 5 or more. But there is some piranhas that should be kept alone, like the red eyed piranha/black piranha(Serrasalmus rhombeus).

But i think most piranhas like low light so it could be difficult to keep both piranhas and plants happy.:icon_sad:


----------



## Grifter (Aug 23, 2011)

leopard ctenopoma or a ghost clown knife


----------



## KookScape (Oct 31, 2011)

A Fahaka puffer! Beautiful fish that would grow out to be the perfect size for that tank


----------



## ~~~ (Apr 2, 2012)

Just to make fun of the fact that they are the only fish to be kept in something below 10g, a betta. 1 male betta.


----------



## Eben (Mar 12, 2012)

Either a Fire Eel or a Black ghost


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

A red high fin wolf fish would be perfect. they don't get as big as common wolf fish and they are very personable. I used to have one in one of my planted tanks without any problems.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Grass pickerel?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe a banded leporinus, 4-line pictus, but those would only get around a foot. Sun catfish or a big pleco. Chained pickerel looks nice, but might be a bit too big.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'd totally get a wolfish
if not that, I've never seen this done, an electric eel (pending on dimensions of the tank that is) or a big ol' Lungish
you could even do a biotope setup with it and plants and everything
damnit, now I'm getting ideas lol


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> Bichers/ Polys - Possible but I don't have caves and they may trash the plants


Bichirs don't really trash plants... not purposely anyway, but they do tend to lumber around quite a bit. If you had a dutch style tank full of delicate stem arrangements then they would probably be a problem, but in a tank of largely epiphytes they would do little to no harm to the plants, especially in a well established tank such as yours.

I also would disagree that they necessarily need caves, they are quite happy lurking among driftwood or heavily planted areas (mine actually likes to spend much of her time slithering around in a huge mass of bolbitis that grows just below the waterline- all the better to snag unwitting guppies). From what I understand of their natural habitat they live in weed choked streams and use their flipper like pectoral fins to pull themselves through masses of vegetation looking for eats.

Anyway, if I had a 220 gal tank, I'd definitely be getting a pair of Ornate Bichirs... they get larger than senegals (which I have) but would not outgrow your tank. Ornates also have GORGEOUS patterned markings! Ornate Bichir Images.

Get a pair of juveniles, they like company and display quite a bit of 'friendship' behaviors, also, they will take food from your hand- mine takes mealworms when offered.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Datnioides Microlepis - Plant friendly, almost the personality of an Oscar 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uuaQoWIiBw

I had one for 3 years in a 70. got him @ 1 1/2" keep him to he got 6". The do get bigger but not fast. They will eventually out grow the tank.

Big, showy, plant friendly...that will not out grow the 220 is a hard search.

Have you considered a mated pair of Discus? You are experienced, they would be fine in your planted tank. Your not focusing on breeding so you don't need to get crazyanal about parameters.If they do breed let nature take it's course.


Since we are playing Fantsy Tank I'd suggest a pair of Wild or F1 Heckels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNHIhuIKOEo


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

DogFish said:


> Datnioides Microlepis - Plant friendly, almost the personality of an Oscar
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uuaQoWIiBw


And he has it in with Bosemanis' LOL wonder how long till it grow up and eats them...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> And he has it in with Bosemanis' LOL wonder how long till it grow up and eats them...


 Microlepis - Does mean "Big Mouth" LOL 

We posted the same time, I went back and added the Discus comment.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

DogFish said:


> Microlepis - Does mean "Big Mouth" LOL
> 
> We posted the same time, I went back and added the Discus comment.


I've thought about Discus but the would have to be wilds if I went with them. Mostly enjoying my species tank and will actaully be adding another Bosemanis Aytinjos tomorrow to the tank.

Craig


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

raven_wilde said:


> Bichirs don't really trash plants... not purposely anyway, but they do tend to lumber around quite a bit. If you had a dutch style tank full of delicate stem arrangements then they would probably be a problem, but in a tank of largely epiphytes they would do little to no harm to the plants, especially in a well established tank such as yours.
> 
> I also would disagree that they necessarily need caves, they are quite happy lurking among driftwood or heavily planted areas (mine actually likes to spend much of her time slithering around in a huge mass of bolbitis that grows just below the waterline- all the better to snag unwitting guppies). From what I understand of their natural habitat they live in weed choked streams and use their flipper like pectoral fins to pull themselves through masses of vegetation looking for eats.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this guy, I got an endli and a sen in my tank and the difference in their behavior before and after live plants was almost mind-blowing. They are incredibly active in the plants and will chill and lurk throughout the vegetation and driftwood. In fact, I've noticed that even my huge endli does not like to venture much further than the heavily planted area, even though there is more swimming space he likes the security of all the plants, especially my lace leafs


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> I've thought about Discus but the would have to be wilds if I went with them. Mostly enjoying my species tank and will actaully be adding another Bosemanis Aytinjos tomorrow to the tank.
> 
> Craig


Bichirs would be fine with Bosemanis... though they will get large their mouths won't get big enough to eat rainbowfish.

Throw in several dozen guppies however.... well, lets just say that they'll be gone by morning


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> Completely agree with this guy, ...


Raven - Very much, Not a guy. 

:wink:


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

koi - it'll outgrow the tank but easy to find homes for them.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

raven_wilde said:


> Bichirs would be fine with Bosemanis... though they will get large their mouths won't get big enough to eat rainbowfish.


that is wrong, just gonna let you all know that now. You could get away with it with a sen or a del bichir, but my endli would not let ANY rainbows live in the tank. THe problem with rainbows and bichirs, especially big bichirs, is that rainbows don't grow quickly and they are hard as hell to find as full blown adults

I used to keep bosemanis and reds with my endli, and it worked for about 6 months till the bichir got more size on him and then hunted the rainbows down one by one at night
at first I thought it was just the rainbows getting sick or something, but then my dad saw my bichir swim up behind a healthy rainbow and took it down in one gulp

rainbows are slim until they are much much older, making them good eating for most bichirs


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Pair of altum angels? Not singular, but big, showy and plant friendly.

Otherwise I would go predatory. Bass, or piranha.

Could always go the opposite route and get a single dwarf puffer and let him wander to his hearts content. Fill in with shrimp for activity, and a few snails and you would probably never have to feed the puffer, and everytime you actually saw him it would be like a special occasion.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

HybridHerp said:


> that is wrong, just gonna let you all know that now. You could get away with it with a sen or a del bichir, but my endli would not let ANY rainbows live in the tank. THe problem with rainbows and bichirs, especially big bichirs, is that rainbows don't grow quickly and they are hard as hell to find as full blown adults
> 
> I used to keep bosemanis and reds with my endli, and it worked for about 6 months till the bichir got more size on him and then hunted the rainbows down one by one at night
> at first I thought it was just the rainbows getting sick or something, but then my dad saw my bichir swim up behind a healthy rainbow and took it down in one gulp
> ...


All the more reason to buy a pair of juveniles... it takes them 1-2 years to reach full size, by that time his Bosemanis should be well into the safe range.

Or maybe they won't. But that's going to be an issue with a lot of the fish people have suggested on this thread. Unless the 'wet pet' of choice is a herbivore (or Discus or strict bottom-dweller or something like that) pretty much anything that is large and predatory is going to be a threat to the rainbows. That's just kind of the nature of the beast so to speak.


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know you said you wanted a single fish but what about a pair or trio of clown loaches? My only issue with the ray and somewhat with the bichir and loaches is that these are all primarily bottom dwellers. They appreciate the large footprint of the 220 but aren't in, IMO, the best choices to really utilize that kind of real estate. Another great option, yet again with the same problem are the members of the spiny eel family (tire tracks, fire, peacock etc).

If it were my tank and I only wanted a single specimen I'd have to go with either a red belly pacu (can be plant safe if well fed and coupled with the right plants) or whichever large SA cichlid you really like...oscars, or maybe more rare like peacock bass or a huge jag. Cichlids display best when they have company though...


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Endler Livebearer....obviously a male only since you want just 1 fish !


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

If you want a single awesome fish that won't disturb a planted tank, you want a pike. Saves you $ on heating, too.

I would probably recommend a grass/redfin pickerel, as they won't outgrow your tank. The redfin variety is particularly nice.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

So I think I decided on a larger fish to add to my community. Should have an update soon.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

+bigger fish, -smaller fish

Oh noes!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Giant Gourami if you can find one.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

http://youtu.be/W7gUMYVqXIQ


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

beautiful tank.

also, she didn't burn the top of it, did she?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice tank. Is that an Australian Arowana I see swimming near the top?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jeremyTR said:


> beautiful tank.
> 
> also, she didn't burn the top of it, did she?


Thanks, not sure what you mean by burn the top though...



Monster Fish said:


> Very nice tank. Is that an Australian Arowana I see swimming near the top?


It is.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

um, im not a bright man, BUT wont that thing eat EVERY other living thing in that tank?

its BEAUTIFUL though! the arowana and the tank!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

ChadRamsey said:


> um, im not a bright man, BUT wont that thing eat EVERY other living thing in that tank?
> 
> its BEAUTIFUL though! the arowana and the tank!


He actually doesn't show any interest in the other fish, the trick will be to keep him fed and happy.

Craig


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> He actually doesn't show any interest in the other fish, the trick will be to keep him fed and happy.
> 
> Craig


nice. hopefully staying well fed will keep him that way!


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

KookScape said:


> A Fahaka puffer! Beautiful fish that would grow out to be the perfect size for that tank


Never had one but heard that they are not active swimmers. Love to hide most of the time even bury themselves in substrates.

Is that true?


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Arrowana.... niiiiiiiiiiiiiicceee 

I've always kinda wanted one, but being an apartment dweller have never really had the chance. I can't wait to see how she looks full grown.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

An oscar.  I just love oscars.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

If they were still legal, a red snakehead.


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

raven_wilde said:


> Arrowana.... niiiiiiiiiiiiiicceee
> 
> I've always kinda wanted one, but being an apartment dweller have never really had the chance. I can't wait to see how she looks full grown.


220g may be too small for full grown aro.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh big fish.... I love them and have a few. wish I had that size tank. 

A knife fish rescue would be awesome. So many people by them for small tanks that they out grow. 

Bichir Aka Polypterus are awesome. here is my Polypterus delhezi 14" max 8-10" in aquarium. 









Here is my little guy only 4" in my unplanted 100gal. I love this fish. They are so cool. Only reason for being in a tank with no plants is because the 100 gal has plant eating fish in it. Not because he would harm plants. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTzGdgBdP1k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I am also a big cichlids fan and red devils make great wet pets. They will interact with you.even chase you. Really cool fish, they might dig a little but don't eat plants.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

toffee said:


> 220g may be too small for full grown aro.


For silvers yes a 220 would be too small for Jardinis no they are fine as they rarely exceed 24" and that would be years down the line.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Hey, I think I've ran into this tank on another forum as well 

All I have to say is that I get the feeling that as that jar grows it might become aggressive and the only fish in the tank. But even if it is alone in the tank, that's a damn nice looking tank set-up you have going on anyways. Good job sir (thumbs up)


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> For silvers yes a 220 would be too small for Jardinis no they are fine as they rarely exceed 24" and that would be years down the line.


My experience is limited to Silver, but I read online that Jardiniis need more space to turn as they aren't as flexible. In the end, although Jardinii is shorter, they would eventually need a 36" wide and probably 8ft or so long tank. 

OP's 220g, what's the footprint?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

6x2x2.5 eventually will move to a 6x3x2


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Huge Black knife or a ray Or a single neon tetra, lol


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Rhomboid pirana or a fire eel. 
Both are very beautiful and can coexist with plants the pirana will eat any fish other than its own kind if it sees a chance and will eat plants if not kept well fed but very easy to care for. The fire eel is a fun fish to have too and won't outgrow the tank. Both will watch you through the glass


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Be wary of the Fire eel.. they like to dig. Cool fish though.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

This is true but can be minimal and with a deep bed not a problem


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I would want either a pumpkin seed sunfish, smallmouth bass, or maybe a large catfish, like a shovel nose or something.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

+1 on the neon tetra!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

a ray!


or a [censored][censored][censored][censored] ton of dither fish


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Crenicichla sp. Xingu or a Mystus Wyckii, I have had both and WOW but the Mystus is a real monster that nightmares are made of! Kept it with a pair of 10"+ Oscars until I began to notice chunks missing out of them lol

Or 

Phseudoplatystoma fasciatum
Phractocephalus hemioliopterus
roud:


----------

